# Photos: Cycling and driving the "tallest" mountain on earth - Mauna Kea, Hawaii



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

*Photos: Cycling and driving the "tallest" mountain on earth - Mauna Kea, Hawaii*

This report pickups where I left off in January before getting sidetracked with the <a href="http://www.steephill.tv/2006/tour-of-california/">Tour of California Grassy Knoll Project</a> (The final tally was 1733 photos and videos by the way).

The bike ride and drive up Mauna Kea and the view from the top was literally out of this world:

http://www.steephill.tv/2006/mauna-kea/

enjoy.


----------

